# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum > [Question] COC for a private prepaid meter

## Georgej

QUESTION:  WHICH SECTION OF AN COMPLIANCE CERTIFICTE FORM, NEEDS TO BE COMPLETED ,WHEN A PRIVATE ELECTRICAL PRE PAID METER IS INSTALLED.

----------


## Gamatwp

Hi, did you perhaps get an answer to this question. I need to do a COC for a meter aswell.

Pleast let me know. 
Thanks

----------

